

Predictions for the Year 2000 (from The Ladies Home Journal  of December 1900) - acdanger
http://www.yorktownhistory.org/homepages/1900_predictions.htm

======
tokenadult
Journalistic accounts of the same predictions, with reality checks:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/mobile/magazine-16444966>

[http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2011/12/31/archives/then-...](http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2011/12/31/archives/then-
and-now/predictor.html)

